
Ask HN: Developers with small AWS clusters, what are your monthly costs? - lhuser123
Aws costs are hard to understand for the non experienced. Perhaps a few real life examples could help.
======
malux85
AWS Cost Calculator has been pretty accurate for me:

[https://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html](https://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html)

------
wolfgang42
Not sure if it's possible to edit this, but a better title might be "Ask HN:
Developers with small AWS clusters, what are your monthly costs?"

I read the title and thought it might be a proposal for some sort of scheme to
partition individual EC2 instances between multiple projects by different
people.

~~~
lhuser123
Done :)

------
busterarm
We switched several projects to Lightsail and saved a ton of money
immediately, so i don't have old figures, but it's roughly around $600/mo
today. A couple of other projects we have on hosted services could be moved to
AWS that would probably add about $400 on to our bill. Lightsail has saved us
a ridiculous amount of money, honestly, at the cost of having to do slightly
more complex sysops.

The biggest thing that would eat up cost if we put it on AWS would be our ELK
stack. We have on-metal infrastructure with tons of spare capacity that would
probably run us about $2.5k/mo on AWS and just under double that on Elastic
(but then we'd get X-Pack for free).

Yeah. Logging and monitoring are totally the most expensive part of our
infrastructure.

~~~
lhuser123
> but it's roughly around $600/mo today

Do you have an estimate of how many Lightsail servers and other components are
running ?

~~~
busterarm
We keep upping our cap with AMZN and then hitting it. I think right now we're
pushing 40? We're doing some things with autoscaling w/ Terraform and it
changes.

EBS, EC2 and CloudSearch are the biggest part of our AMZN bill. I can't
estimate components there atm.

------
technion
I'm running [https://ctadvisor.lolware.net](https://ctadvisor.lolware.net) for
about $22 per month.

It's one EC2 instance, an S3 bucket, EC2 snapshots and cold archives in
Glacier.

------
byoung2
At my last company, about $30k per month when I took over as director of
engineering in 2014, but I was able to reduce it to about $20k while
increasing the number of instances using no upfront cost reserved instances.
We ran a crawling infrastructure of about 150 instances and we increased to
200 while reducing the cost. We also had 3 of the largest instance types they
had for our database, and 8 large instances serving the app, reporting, api,
and alert services.

------
jonathanbull
At [https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) we're running around
the $2.5k/month mark. Previously $3.5k, but we saved a bunch of money with
reserved instances: [https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/reserved-
instances/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/reserved-instances/)

------
kingofspain
For a client of mine: couple of large DB instances + some smaller, several
EC2, several TB in S3, Elasticsearch and elasticache + some misc bits. Was
coming in around $2000/mo before we snagged some free credits. A good 50%+ was
RDS costs though.

------
adamwi
We run a collaboration service [1] on AWS, nothing fancy in terms of
infrastructure needs (DB, some EC2 instances and S3). We spend around 500 USD
per month, but our largest customers run run our service on prem on their own
servers.

[1] www.qlutter.io

------
OtterCoder
I run a private git repo and anywhere between 0-6 additional instances and
lambdas for development and testing. I haven't gone over $50 in a month.

~~~
lhuser123
Would you share more details about it ?

------
twobyfour
How small is small?

~~~
lhuser123
Any information would be appreciated

